# When can we drink our milk?



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

My does have had their kids exactly seven days ago. When can we drink the milk that I am milking each evening? I have frozen four pints so far to use next year just in case any kids need the milk after birth. The human kiddos are getting anxious and want to try it. :stars:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We waited 2 weeks to start drinking it, but it's ok to drink it now, just be aware that it may still have traces of colostrum which, from what I've read, doesn't taste the best.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You can always drink it, the colostrum won't hurt you, it just tastes different than milk. It should be pretty much clear of it after 7 days. Taste it and see.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You can, but if your girls are first fresheners, you may need to save the milk for the babies at first. We usually give all of the milk to the babies the first two weeks, then start shutting the moms and kids separately at night, milking the moms in the morning, then putting mom and kids back together. :thumb:

Edit: This year we started earlier because the mommas were producing more than the babies could drink.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I have been milking them some in the evenings. The babies seem to still have enough even with me milking them in the afternoon. They always have fat tummies. I will have to start milking them in the morning anyway, because I work at night. So this week I guess I will have to start getting them used to the stand in the mornings. I started milking them in the evenings because their udders were swollen and tight with milk, and I didn't want them getting mastitis. So every evening I would milk them some. I have only been getting about a pint and a half from two goats. I don't know how to weigh it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds good (=


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont like the taste of the colostrum at all! I wait at least 10 days on some does longer. To some extent you can tell by the color of the milk if the colostrum is gone. You try it first before giving it to your kids.... you dont want them to think goat milk is yucky if they drink some with colostrum.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Colostrum wont hurt you or them. I am sure some people consume and like the taste just not me.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

We(however by we I mean everyone but me) drank it 1-3 days after the doe kidded.
My mom, knowing the good qualities of the colostrum, encouraged my siblings to drink it as they all had bad colds in March. "Ingestion of colostrum keeps the baby's immune system strong; the fluid is full of carbohydrates, natural antibiotics, and protein.Goat colostrum is more similar to human colostrum than any other mammal, and can provide health benefits for humans of any age." Some people...like my mom, like it for more than just babies :roll: 

Just sounds weird/gross to me but my siblings actually liked it. :scratch: 
I know there was still colostrum in it till at least 5 days post kidding.
Having colostrum in it certainly can't do any harm to anyone with 2 or 4 legs.
So if you don't mind the taste then go for it. I wait for regular milk.
Remember that colostrum to be used to save kids is best frozen within the first 12 or 24 hours after kidding. After that it isn't as pure.

Edit- Our does were also producing WAY more than the kids could use.
With singles I had to start milking the next day...sometimes milk some out twice a day. Even a doe who had twins I had to milk once a day.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I tried it this morning and I am sure glad I have milk goats. No need to buy milk any longer!!! :stars: :leap: :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Its TRUE!!! It's the BEST!! and wait till you make yogurt, cheese, ice cream, frozen yogurt.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

nursehelg said:


> I tried it this morning and I am sure glad I have milk goats. No need to buy milk any longer!!! :stars: :leap: :stars:


Absolutely nothing like a glass of fresh cold goats milk :wink:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep, I love goats milk. Everyone else in our household won't drink it, but I will. I think it's better when it's unpasterized and just filtered. I think the pasterized stuff you buy at the store has a goaty flavor to it.


----------



## Sarasgoat (Sep 15, 2014)

Would it do any harm to drink pre colostrum, we've had to start milking our goat. She's due in 7-10 days but her udders have got too tight, low and full.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is colostrum. You can try drinking it but I would be saving it.


----------

